# New Gheenoe, anglers needed



## poneil (Oct 11, 2009)

Haven't been on the forum for a few years. I'm a fly and spin angler, mostly around Sarasota and Charlotte Harbor area. Recently moved to Palm Beach County and picked up a new Gheenoe 15'4" with a Yamaha 6 hp. I've been doing a lot of freshwater bass and peacock fishing due to limited saltwater inshore options. However, I want to travel more to Flamingo and Everglades City area. And, when there's less time, north to the Indian River Lagoon. I'm looking for fishing buddies to take turns poling and casting under the bushes. I'm mostly limited to weekends due to work (which sucks). Let me know if you're interested. Please, no live bait or shitty tackle. Cheers.


----------

